# Black Sand



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

What is a good black sand to use for Mbunas? In my other tanks I have "Black Moon Sand" from Petco. 
Can I use Black "Blasting Sand"? I know lots of people have been using Pool Filter sand, but I really like the look of black sand, and I already have 3 tanks with black sand.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I use Black Diamond blasting sand in one of my 75g tanks. Picked it up from TSC for $7 per 50 bag. Looks nice because it is mostly black but does have a bit of brown in it so it has a nice natural look.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Yes, that's the sand I was asking about. I was just worried that it was too sharp for the fishes.

SteveC: How longs have you had the sand? What kind of fishes?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I have had it for a couple years in an angel tank, and now have it in a frontosa tank for the past few weeks as well.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Did you have any corys in the angel tank? I have never had Fronts, do they shift the "Black Sand"?


----------

